# Pointing problems



## nboller (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello. I have a 12 month old Brittany. We had a great first year hunting together. She does great at pointing pheasants, but thats all. She flushes all other birds. I've been taken her out training on pigeons and she just wont point them. We went grouse hunting a couple times this fall and she flushed them as well. Any thoughts on why she only points pheasants?


----------



## Varmint (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't get too upset with her yet. Being only 1 yr old, she has to gain more experience in the field. She should catch on this season. My Weimer, took 2 seasons to get fully in the groove. Now he's a champ at it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I am assuming you mean ruffed grouse

a pointer has to learn how to handle each different species of bird, a dog used for pheasants will believe it can crowd a grouse until its had enough exposure to learn what a grouse will stand for

its take an average of a 100 grouse contacts to teach a grouse dog is a rule of thumb many grouse dog trainers use

if you want to get real serious about this you can get some launchers and control those pigeons but if tshes really not interested in them it may not be worth it. Most dogs will point them.

I wouldnt worry about it she will improve with experienceand the grouse cycle is rising so you should be able to get her some contacts.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you trained the dog at all?


----------

